# ##### WRUW Citizen - September 2020 #####



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jvspin (Jun 26, 2014)

I'll start off the month with a Chronomaster, CTQ57-0955.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

@jvspin I think it's time for an intervention...
I have just bought my first Yahoo Auction watch this week, lord have mercy


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

CitizenPromaster said:


> @jvspin I think it's time for an intervention...
> I have just bought my first Yahoo Auction watch this week, lord have mercy


Welcome to the club!

I just received this from Japan, purchased via Buyee.jp. CB0171-11L. Not nearly as blue as I expected & hoped, but otherwise loving it. It's a bit bigger and fits me better than my beloved PMD56 series; but checks most of the same boxes, and adds a few more, feature-wise.



















I was hoping for the CB0170 with the slightly different face, but they're impossible to find.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm using Buyee too, but the Japanese bidders (and obviously you guys) are tough competition... I think I will start a thread so we can share our experiences


----------



## jvspin (Jun 26, 2014)

CitizenPromaster said:


> @jvspin I think it's time for an intervention...
> I have just bought my first Yahoo Auction watch this week, lord have mercy


The first of many I'm sure! I bought my first about 3 1/2 years ago. I think I'm about tapped out and ready to pass the baton to you .


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Good morning


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 15427148


I


Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 15427148


It said 18+.... Beautiful watch but i still bit disappointing.
What wrong with forum ratings?


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Rocket1991 said:


> I
> 
> It said 18+.... Beautiful watch but i still bit disappointing.
> What wrong with forum ratings?


Naked wrist??


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Kilovolt said:


> Naked wrist??


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

This is my only Citizen but it gets a lot of wrist time. Have often wished I had spent more on this brand than my others. Be safe, Frank.


----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

Aqualand & vintage Vespa 









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## thdeann (Dec 23, 2018)

NightHawk with mountain


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC9010-66L


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Will be making it a Citizen Sunday(BL5350-59L) with a new strap(strapsco.com). My only perpetual calendar and my only titanium piece was well. Bought in 2009 and still running strong.
















-Shawn


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Chores and a heat wave. Perfect.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

My new 'LE' Promaster...


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

@timetokill I don't like watches with city rings, but on this one it works. Nice Promaster. One critcism though, this is What aRe U *Wearing*...


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

1971 Citizen Bullhead









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)

CitizenPromaster said:


> @timetokill I don't like watches with city rings, but on this one it works. Nice Promaster. One critcism though, this is What aRe U *Wearing*...


I promise I put it on after this shot 🙏


----------



## iwasajetplane (Apr 19, 2020)

Put this on for a mid-day watch switch... love this thing!


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

NY0040









Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NIghHawk on the wrist today

NighHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

NighHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Sat down with a Spider









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Citizen Stealth(BV1085-14E) for my back to work at home Tuesday wrist.
























-Shawn


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

@spm17 This thread is a safe space but don't call your watch "stealth" in the Stealth Watches - I Don't Get 'Em thread lol


----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## bratz (Jul 26, 2018)

NJ-0100


----------



## MN0311 (Jul 6, 2020)

My only non-Eco-Drive Citizen.


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Titanium Promaster


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Greetings all. First time posting and wanted to share my recent acquisition, Citizen Promaster BJ7111-86L. In the top three of my analog collection now. Cheers.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Still loving the CB0171.
(Still curious about the CB0170.)


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Aspirin-san (Jun 14, 2020)

Oh... You know... Chillin here wearing my cheapo' non Swiss Made, no signed crown plebeian Citizen.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

My grail watch has arrived from Japan, gave it a good scrubbing, put it on my wrist








More on this watch later in the titanium thread ^_^


----------



## DaveATX (Jan 31, 2019)

This is my first time to post on WUS outside of F17, haha. But I'm very much enjoying my new Citizen Eco-Drive. Shout out to Altamashsyed for the great deal. Fits great on my 6.4 inch wrist.























Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

DaveATX said:


> This is my first time to post on WUS outside of F17, haha. But I'm very much enjoying my new Citizen Eco-Drive. Shout out to Altamashsyed for the great deal. Fits great on my 6.4 inch wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel ya! Mine says hello!


DaveATX said:


> This is my first time to post on WUS outside of F17, haha. But I'm very much enjoying my new Citizen Eco-Drive. Shout out to Altamashsyed for the great deal. Fits great on my 6.4 inch wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I feel you, been a longtime poster in F17, but recently acquired some Citizens so time to branch out. Love the colorway on yours. I recently acquired this one from a fellow WUS member and have been loving it as well. Cheers!


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## JUSTACPA (May 27, 2020)

Just came in today...BN0208-54W Captain America Special Edition

























While I really like this watch it is just my BN0200-56E with a blue face. Same case, bezel and band. I was expecting a little more difference for the increase in price.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

JUSTACPA said:


> Just came in today...BN0208-54W Captain America Special Edition
> View attachment 15441543
> 
> View attachment 15441544
> ...


And captain's shield minute markers! 
The 0201 is the blue version.

Looks like the hands and bezel are different too.


----------



## JUSTACPA (May 27, 2020)

Ziptie said:


> And captain's shield minute markers!
> The 0201 is the blue version.
> 
> Looks like the hands and bezel are different too.


The dial, markers and hands are different, but the band, bezel and insert appear to be identical. Not that I'm complaining, as I'm glad the Captain America didn't turn out to be a clownish cartoon, it's a much more sophisticated and elegant look than you would expect from a comic book homage.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

It's strange to look at a very familiar watch (been wearing my Pilot Chrono for 12 years) in an unfamiliar color...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

New Nighthawk.....


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CA7040-85E


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Found this dealer display in a thrift store today while wearing my Pilot Chrono. I'm gonna replace the insert with a Promaster logo and put it with my small collection.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Crappy inkjet printer and odd alignment but good enough 🤗


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New to me via PIF

One awesome watch! 
SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Citizen Saturday.(AT0270-00) 

















-Shawn


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

Citizen Promaster Diver BN0150-28E (upgraded to the stainless bracelet earlier today)...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

New Shoes.. like new watch 
SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Goodmorning! Just got my very first Citizen and I am not dissapointed!

BM7108


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

fegan said:


> Citizen Promaster Diver BN0150-28E (upgraded to the stainless bracelet earlier today)...
> View attachment 15446482


How do you like it on bracelet?


----------



## Kitewine (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Still loving the CB0171, now on a new strap!


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> How do you like it on bracelet?


Much more comfortable...nearly all of my dive watches are on bracelets, only two more left to convert (an Eco-Zilla and a Seiko Prospex GMT Kinetic).

At least the Seiko is on silicone (not rubber or resin) so it's tolerable. The bracelet and lug adapters for the Eco-Zilla should arrive this week. Oddly, a lot of folks complain about Casio G-Shock bands...but those I find better than the cheap rubber or resin on entry level dive watches.

Perhaps a higher quality band (e.g. Isofrane) might be more comfortable? Or maybe I just need to give them more time to break-in? Also, I've never tried the hot water trick to add a curve to the rubber or resin strap.

Now, I will admit if I were actually diving in a wet or dry suit (unfortunately, I haven't been diving in over 20 years) the rubber or resin band wouldn't be an issue; however, for daily wear I prefer a bracelet.


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AV0020-55H


----------



## Alberto08 (Jul 12, 2008)

Promaster Titanium NY0100


----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## FarmKid (Jul 12, 2018)

I do not consider myself a super fan of Citizen watches, but every time I wear one of my two Citizen watches, I REALLY like them. I rotate between about 6 different casual office watches. This one cost me $4.20. I repaired it myself buy purchasing and installing a battery. I think it looks great! And it is the only gold tone watch I currently wear.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

00110010000010011001 said:


> View attachment 15449313
> 
> 
> View attachment 15449316
> ...


Nice watch and nice place 
where ?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Top it off please!

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

GPS diver today, on a Seiko vented rubber strap...


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

CitizenPromaster said:


> @timetokill I don't like watches with city rings, but on this one it works. Nice Promaster. One critcism though, this is What aRe U *Wearing*...


You mean,..... world timer bezel - very popular when international travel was allowed


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

bloody watches said:


> You mean,..... world timer bezel - very popular when international travel was allowed


World timer? Now you are just making stuff up. There is no mention of world timer in this watch encyclopedia.










just kidding


----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

Today I'm wearing my Citizen 'Blue Orca' (BN0016)...


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

still onthe wrist.. does not want to leave
2 afternoons of sun bathing with overcast sky and a couple of hours of direct LED light and the fuel tank now reads H.

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

My wrist was cheating today, I found this 1985 Casio WS-80 in a thrift store. Sold it the same day to a Casio fan who has this model but broke the crystal when replacing the battery. So if this one doesn't work, he can repair his example, or put his movement in this one, and if this one does work, he can just wear it, so it should be a happy ending either way. And I got a quick unexpected buck!

It is really nice and thin compared to modern 'retro' Casio's, and all stainless steel. I just don't feel like branching out to other brands than Citizen.


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

CitizenPromaster said:


> World timer? Now you are just making stuff up. There is no mention of world timer in this watch encyclopedia.
> 
> View attachment 15452853
> 
> ...


Nor is their a mention of "CITY RINGS"


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

bloody watches said:


> Nor is their a mention of "CITY RINGS"


Exactly, so I am free to coin a term: "city ring". Actually the two sticks in the middle of the "face" or "dial" don't have a name either, so I shall name them "time pointer fingers". The big one is the "index time pointer finger", the small one is the "pinky time pointer finger", or "ITPF" and "PTPF" for short. You are welcome, world.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Alberto08 said:


> Promaster Titanium NY0100
> View attachment 15448956


I love this piece but I went with the Kermit Style instead. Awesome Green!


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Citizen Primo(CA0467-11H) for my Friday&#8230;love me some racy black and orange.



























-Shawn


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Love this gorgeous beast!!


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Exactly, so I am free to coin a term: "city ring". Actually the two sticks in the middle of the "face" or "dial" don't have a name either, so I shall name them "time pointer fingers". The big one is the "index time pointer finger", the small one is the "pinky time pointer finger", or "ITPF" and "PTPF" for short. You are welcome, world.


Ok you stick with your "CITY RINGS" and "time pointer fingers", & Donald Trump, mean while in the real world...&#8230;..


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

BN0151


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

This Citizen Panda...


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## UofRSpider (Sep 13, 2016)

Campanola Sunday









Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Evening swap after getting some Sun Bathing done
NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

NigjtHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Citizen SkyHawk*


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

This beauty gets a lot of wrist time. Very light and comfortable.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Citizen Blue Angels










I actually once had an early Blue Angels Citizen but I sold it. I think it was this model:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Been wearing this all day at work, been a long day


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Out with the hounds after work.


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

NY100. If you loved your NY0040 but wanted something lighter and finished a little better, this is it!










Just as much a strap monster


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

BM7108: Eco Drive with sapphire and solid bracelet


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't wear this one as often as what I probably should.


----------



## timetokill (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

Yesterday...









Today...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Watching planes at a small airport with my son and my Pilot Chrono again


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Autumn is definitely here


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Attesa CC-9010-66L f900


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Just picked up this Citizen BN0151 off a trade. I know it ain't automatic but I am always impressed with Citizen's ecodrive offerings. This watch I feel punches above its weight. When I held it in my hand for the first time I thought what a substantial good looking watch. In my eyes it has no problem hanging with the bigger boys. Heck if it had a sapphire crystal it would be on par with a Steinhart, Seiko Sumo (Hardlex),

In fact there was not a single mark on the mineral crystal and many prefer their dive watches without sapphire due to increased shatter resistance of mineral crystal.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Man in Black


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Trying to figure out what to wear on Vacation:

BN0085-01E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Still trying out vacation watches: BN0088-03E


----------

